# Chinese Phone's on US Tmobile 4g



## MrStuky (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello Guys, was wondering, would you guys recommend a chinese smartphone to use in Tmobile's 4G network? I was thinking of buying rollmid(dot)com/new-arrival-mtk6577-n9776-6-inch-fwvga-smartphone-1-2ghz-dual-core-3200mah-wifi-5-0mp-camera.html
or one of the phones mentioned in some other threads such as Haipai I9220  etc. My question is, would you guys recommend using any chinese smartphone? If so which one would be best for the tmobile 4g network and that can be rooted?

Thanks.


----------



## Paul in Maryland (Aug 4, 2012)

You and i think alike! I am looking at 6-inch, 854 x 480 phones, or "phablets" . For now, the N9776 appears to be the best: It's shortest (158mm), narrowest (87mm), has the largest battery (3200 mAH), and is the only one with Dolby 5.1 speakers, if the specifications are correct. At about $200 shipped, it's also just about the cheapest.

The CarPad Note5 F6 was the first. It may be the best-built and most intelligently designed, like an Apple product Available with an MTK5675 or MTK5677 dual-core CPU. The LCD is definitely IPS; maybe the others, are, too.

The a9800 and i9800 use the older MTK6575 CPU.

The n9880 (corrected from n9800) has only 260,000 colors, so it is not IPS. But it has 8GB of ROM. The Viewsonic n9880 claims to use an MTK6577; other n9880 variations, only the MTK6575.

All have only 512MB of RAM, even if the seller says 1GB.

Although none has the 1700 MHz band, they all have 2100 and of course 850/1900. I plan to join T-Mobile's $30-a-month prepaid online plan: 5GB of 4G data, only 100MB of voice. Yes, I will only get 2G speeds for now. But where I live and work, in the Washington, DC, area, HSPA+ will migrate to 1900 MHz by January 2013.

A friend of mine advised me, "Don't get a cheap Chinese phone! You'll regret it! A smarphone is difficult to make." But I am a family man; I don't have $600 for a Samsung Note, and even a used Note, at $350 to $450, i s a lot of money. T-Mobile will have a Note with 1700 MHz and 1900 MHz for $250, but only if you accept a 2-year contract. No, thanks.

If 6 inches is too large, by mid August there will be 2, 3, or 4 phones with a 5.3-inch display whose resolution reaches 960 x 540. The best-known of these is the MeePad i5270.


----------



## MrStuky (Aug 5, 2012)

Paul in Maryland said:


> You and i think alike! I am looking at 6-inch, 854 x 480 phones, or "phablets" . For now, the N9776 appears to be the best: It's shortest (158mm), narrowest (87mm), has the largest battery (3200 mAH), and is the only one with Dolby 5.1 speakers, if the specifications are correct. At about $200 shipped, it's also just about the cheapest.
> 
> The CarPad Note5 F6 was the first. It may be the best-built and most intelligently designed, like an Apple product Available with an MTK5675 or MTK5677 dual-core CPU. The LCD is definitely IPS; maybe the others, are, too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've seen the youtube reviews, and so far I'm liking these cheap chinese phones! Currently, my sister's and mom's phone and mine took a dumb on us! Since I am on a special plan I have to purchase phones retail price. Do you know if the N9776 is available to be rooted? And have you purchased any of these yet?

Thanks


----------



## Paul in Maryland (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know whether the N9776 can be rooted. If it becomes popular, I am sure that someone at XDA will figure out a way.

No, I have not bought yet. I was going to get the N9776 because it's only $200 shipped and "may" have Dolby 5.1 speakers (I don't know how). But now I plan to buy the Note5 F6 because of this comment by XDA member Robarnold:

Everything works well so far -.seems much slicker and quicker than my Haipad (though no complaints about that) Although externally it is only a very little larger than the Haipd the increase in screen size is quite noticeable. It came with ICS but suppliers expect a stable JB rom soon and say they'll provide me with a link."​
and, perhaps even more so, because of the F6's design details explained on the manufacturer's F6 home page.


----------



## Laprince (Aug 6, 2012)

I bliv it can be rooted , just like u mentioned, once it gains popularity, Rooting procedures will be made available




Paul in Maryland said:


> I don't know whether the N9776 can be rooted. If it becomes popular, I am sure that someone at XDA will figure out a way.
> 
> No, I have not bought yet. I was going to get the N9776 because it's only $200 shipped and "may" have Dolby 5.1 speakers (I don't know how). But now I plan to buy the Note5 F6 because of this comment by XDA member Robarnold:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Paul in Maryland (Aug 7, 2012)

*N9776 forum*

There's already an N9776 forum. The brand appears to be either Dapeng or Star.


----------



## vinski2008 (Aug 9, 2012)

I just bought one of these phones.. and yes you can use it on Tmobile.. for safety sake make your purchase through aliexpress.com  they have an escrow service that holds your funds until the seller ships the device and you confirm receipt.. if its not to your liking or it never gets sent you can request a refund and they put the cash back on your card. 

Back to the phones.. most of the chinese market is built on the MTK processor The current build is the MTK6577 which is their current dual-core @ 1.2ghz  the 6577 is single core @1.0ghz   DO NOT purchase any phone with MTK6516 that was their first phone processor and is slow as **** on android..  6575, 6577 and the 6589 (quad-core) due out this december..  make sure the phone has at minimum a 4GB rom because the OS plus the MTK support software will take up half of the internal memory.. I bought a 7" phone tablet (search for A70 mtk6573)  and it was decent for a full tablet with calling ability (rare back then) but it 0nly had a 1gb rom ( I learned though) and its okay its just that all programs have to be installed to SD card.  Most of the suppliers will root the phones for you too..  Good luck!! I have 3 of them coming monday ..PS.. always choose DHL shipping 3 days from china to your door.. EMS and china post take FOREVER (up to 21 days) and sometimes lose the parcel.  its totally worth the extra 25 bucks!!!


----------



## Paul in Maryland (Aug 9, 2012)

*Chinese 6-inch phones: CarPad F6, N9776, and N9880*

Great tips, Vinski.  I just bought a Star N9880 from Fastcardtech.com and arranged for it to be sent by EMS, which the seller strongly recommends. EMS was at least $15 cheaper than DHL. Here's hoping all goes well. With a spare battery, a case, protective film, and a 4.5 percent Paypal fee (yes, I had to pay it), my total came to about U.S. $275

I had been leaning toward two alternative 6-inchers: The Carpad Note5 F6 and the (Star?) N9776. The Carpad is a class act of design and manufacture; at 256 grams, it's also the heaviest by a good 2 ounces. But in 6577 trim, it would have cost $35 more than the comparably spec'd N9880. More to the point, the F6's designer/developer, "Kay send" (as he's called in the Google translation of  the Note5 F6 forum), is continually improving the model (better battery, free second-color back) and hinting at successors. I would have felt like a chump paying a premium for a phone that would soon be eclipsed. The forum members are clamoring for a 6577 version with an IPS display and 960 x 540 resolution, or an MTK6588 version in January with IPS and 1280 x 720. I haven't owned a phone in more than 3 years, and I'm tired of waiting.

Most N9880s come with a slim flip case; that's a plus, since the phone-case aftermarket hasn't caught up with the size of these jumbo phones. In truth, I tried to order an iron-colored N9776 at Rollmid.com. But PayPal reported something like "This seller cannot currently accept payments," and my purchase was automatically canceled. I then almost ordered it from Alibaba for the same price. But on Alibaba it was offered only in white and I saw no way to order the "optional" case. (The case was listed nowhere on rollmid, either.)

N9880s are starting to appear on eBay. But they all use the older, MTK6575 CPU and have only 260,000 colors. The N9776, with 16 million colors, a shorter length, a narrower width, and Dolby 5.1 speakers (don't ask me how), handily beats them. Nearly all of Alibaba's 9880s likewise use the older CPU and claim to have only 260,000 colors.

The 9880 sold by Fastcardtech can't match the N9776's smaller area, but it does match its internal specs: 6577 1.2 GHz CPU, 16 million colors, largish battery (2800). In fact, it has two features the N9776 doesn't: Bluetooth 2.1 (vs. 2.0) and a lithium-polymer battery (vs. lithium-ion). So I bought it. I dunno whether the brand is Dapeng, Star, Telsda, or Viewsonic. When I receive it, I'll report what I find in this thread. I'm hoping the claimed 1GB of RAM is for real.

My only reservation about this model is that, unlike the N9776 and the F6, it currently has no enthusiast forum. But maybe the three phones, and the lesser Dapeng i9800 / Star i9800, are all similar enough that ROM tricks and OS updates will work for all of them.


----------



## Paul in Maryland (Aug 9, 2012)

*N9880 with MTK6577*

Hmmm. FastTech just dropped the price of their high-end N9880 from $234 to $212. I wonder whether they'll credit me the difference. Next to the price, it says, "in stock; ships in 1-3 working days." But in a response to a comment posted today, the company says that it's not yet in stock. A delay no longer than a week or so would be worth it if it means the phone would then come with Android 4.1.


----------



## umgrybab (Aug 10, 2012)

*4g working?*

Does the 4g or 3g actually work in North America? I had bought a Gooapple V5 3G but the 3G never worked in North America because of the band it operated on. It does however work in the UK and Europe which is what I wanted.


----------



## Paul in Maryland (Aug 10, 2012)

The 4G and 3G on these phones won't work on 3G networks that use CDMA (Verizon, Sprint), 3G networks that use HSPA+ on 1700 MHz, or 4G networks that use LTE (Verizon, AT&T). But they should work on 3G networks that use HSPA+ at 1900 MHz (AT&T, and increasingly, T-Mobile).


----------



## webdoctors (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Paul,

Can you confirm the CPU (1.2 GHz, dual-core), the RAM (1GB), the screen quality (IPS? wide-viewing angle, 1.6M colors) and camera (8MP) when you receive the device please?

Seeing different specs on sites regarding cores, RAM, 356K vs 1.6M colors and camera (5 vs 8 MP).

Thanks!

I'm planning on getting this to use on the T-mobile network.





Paul in Maryland said:


> Great tips, Vinski.
> 
> The 9880 sold by Fastcardtech can't match the N9776's smaller area, but it does match its internal specs: 6577 1.2 GHz CPU, 16 million colors, largish battery (2800). In fact, it has two features the N9776 doesn't: Bluetooth 2.1 (vs. 2.0) and a lithium-polymer battery (vs. lithium-ion). So I bought it. I dunno whether the brand is Dapeng, Star, Telsda, or Viewsonic. When I receive it, I'll report what I find in this thread. I'm hoping the claimed 1GB of RAM is for real.
> 
> My only reservation about this model is that, unlike the N9776 and the F6, it currently has no enthusiast forum. But maybe the three phones, and the lesser Dapeng i9800 / Star i9800, are all similar enough that ROM tricks and OS updates will work for all of them.

Click to collapse


----------



## Paul in Maryland (Aug 11, 2012)

You bet I will, webdoctors. I'm guessing my N9880 will arrive shortly before September.  I, too, will be using my phone on T-Mobile. 
I completely agree that some of the specs are suspect. Here are the N9880 specs that may be worse than we have led to believe:

- 1GB RAM (will probably be 512MB)
- 16 million colors (may be 260K, like the display on the MTK6575 variants)
- IPS (never claimed, but we all inferred this from "16 million colors"

At the same time, here are specs that may turn out to be BETTER than we had thought:
- Android: Spec says 4.0, but today I saw an N9880 screen shot or video somewhere that definitely said 4.1, with a ROM or installation dated July 30.
- Cameras: Spec says 0.3 / 5.0MP, but I've started to see claims of 2MP / 8 MP.
- Bluetooth: Spec says 2.0 but I'm also seeing 2.1.
- Battery: Spec used to say lithium-ion but now says lithium-polymer.

It seems to me that if you want to be sure of getting a 6-inch phone with the best specs, you go with the N9776 or Carpad Note5 F6. If you want to be sure of getting the lowest specs, get an i9800 or N9880 with an MTK6575. If you want to spin the wheel and take your chances, go for the N9880 MTK6577.

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

To appreciate the size of these phablets, here's the N9880 beneath an iPhone 4. I explain to people that on a 6-inch phone, the glass is about the same size and shape as a 3 by 5-inch index card.







---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------

Soon there will be a handful of sixes:
1. Note5 F6
2. i9080
3. N9776
4. N9880
5. HiLive _[awaiting name]_

It was announced 2012-08-04.


----------



## webdoctors (Aug 11, 2012)

EMS from China to the USA should be quite fast. From previous experience buying stuff from Taiwan/Japan, EMS is less than 4 days door-to-door.




Paul in Maryland said:


> You bet I will, webdoctors. I'm guessing my N9880 will arrive shortly before September.  I, too, will be using my phone on T-Mobile.

Click to collapse


----------



## webdoctors (Aug 13, 2012)

did anyone see the iHTC One X posted at fastcardtech? Is it legit?

Its advertised as having a   4.7 inch IPS screen, 960*540 pixel, 1 GB RAM, dual core 1.2 GHz, and under $200 (199).

Too good to be true? I don't see the model posted at any other stores, so not sure if the specs arae a typo. Not sure of iHTC build quality, it could be some fake company trying to create poor HTC knockoffs rather than their own brand/quality control.


----------



## cloud4g (Aug 23, 2012)

*The quality gap between 'cheap Chinese phones/clones' has narrowed*

Has significantly narrowed due to the evolution of the wireless chip sets: Microtek has come more up to the 'phone kit' packaged design that Qualcomm has traditionally offered the market.  MTK provides the device manufacturers with increasingly inclusive kit designs through their network of suppliers of moldings, software, supplementary circuit components etc. The device suppliers job becomes more of selecting among the suppliers and doing final development and assembly operations. As many experience, the added refinement from the Chinese suppliers often is not much: many simply take the designs and burn the ROMs packaged up with Android software... rushing the products out even while some things do not work or do not work well.  That is why GPS, WiFi, motion sensors may not work well until upgrade ROMs are available.. they hack the products to get them to the market in time to meet the window of market demand. XDA and other groups then serve as the talented group of folks that put together the fixes while the Chinese suppliers move on to the next product.  That is what happened with many of the MTK 6575 devices.  Those are more mature.. the stuff like GPS and WiFi now works and the devices can load up many apps and run most any software on par with expensive name brand devices costing 2-3 times more. Samsung. Apple, HTC maintain a leading edge in interface camera and video, software and hardware refinements that make the clones look second class in comparison but the gap has closed compared to where it was just a year ago. 

The next step up for the Chinese suppliers will be improved screen resolution and more refined hardware... for them to stop using their customers as unwitting guinea pigs for pushing out half-baked products on the market.  The first MTK 6577 products will be interesting to look at: will this prove to be similar to MTK6575 in which the YouTube videos look impressive but once you get it in your hand, some will find the Wi-Fi reception is weak, the sensors do not work or only work with some programs and not others due to incompatibilities between the ROM and Android or whatever?  

Thus far, the MTK6577 products are still in the experimental entry into the market stage where the early adopters serve as guinea pigs to test out what works and what doesn't and for the many experts here to contribute their great skills to fixing the problems that will almost certainly be found.. and adding refinements that the rest of the market never gets or must wait for the operator upgrades. 

I am very interested in the new 6 inch 'Phablet'/'car pad' devices - but will likely wait until others report how well they work and that there is a support group that is interested in supporting the ROM upgrades, etc. beforehand. I would like to see higher resolution 6"-7" models which would more aptly serve needs for both a tablet and a SmartPhone.. the 'one device' solution for personal and road use. qHD to HD quality screen with a mini HDMI output would be hot imo.


----------



## andymac66 (Aug 29, 2012)

*N9776 - Where to buy?*

The N9776 looks like the best of the 6 inch phones to me. Does anyone know a reputable place to buy it from? The only place I can see that sells it is Aliexpress and none of the sellers that are offering it there fill me with confidence.


----------



## iPmanu (Aug 30, 2012)

andymac66 said:


> The N9776 looks like the best of the 6 inch phones to me. Does anyone know a reputable place to buy it from? The only place I can see that sells it is Aliexpress and none of the sellers that are offering it there fill me with confidence.

Click to collapse



IMHO, I think CarPad note5 F6 is better than N9776. It has 8MP real camera and 2MP front camera. And they have their own forum for support of ROM update or custom ROM, although it is in Chinese. However, if you can wait, you may want to wait for 6-inch 540x960 resolution version, as I think 400x854 is still not good enough.


----------



## mengfei (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm giving this a try :silly:
http://www.androidforcheap.com/note...3-os-wcdma-3g-gps-wifi-smart-phone-p-310.html

or this 
http://www.androidforcheap.com/i930...-pixel-camera-micro-sim-card-phone-p-453.html

amazing what they can produce here :cyclops:

check out some china phone reviews 
http://www.chinaphonereview.com/


----------



## iPmanu (Aug 30, 2012)

mengfei said:


> I'm giving this a try :silly:
> http://www.androidforcheap.com/note...3-os-wcdma-3g-gps-wifi-smart-phone-p-310.html
> 
> or this
> ...

Click to collapse



You may want to consider Haipai Noble I9220 or X710D as both phones has support thread in this XDA forum, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1646544


----------



## MrStuky (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello Guys, was wondering, would you guys recommend a chinese smartphone to use in Tmobile's 4G network? I was thinking of buying rollmid(dot)com/new-arrival-mtk6577-n9776-6-inch-fwvga-smartphone-1-2ghz-dual-core-3200mah-wifi-5-0mp-camera.html
or one of the phones mentioned in some other threads such as Haipai I9220  etc. My question is, would you guys recommend using any chinese smartphone? If so which one would be best for the tmobile 4g network and that can be rooted?

Thanks.


----------



## mengfei (Aug 30, 2012)

^ now that you mention it, i'll check those out too :good:


----------



## rbks80 (Sep 1, 2012)

*N9800 specs*

Hope you have received your phone by now Paul

So whats the verdict
1GB RAM with Jelly Bean and 16M colors?


----------



## exynos (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd buy one of those fastcardtech HDC Galaxy S3 phones, but I'm sceptical about it. Does anyone have one?


----------



## GeekLee (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello everyone I have just ordered the Star N9880 mtk6577 today. Thanks to everyone that had opinions about these huge 6 inch phones. I am currently with T Mobile and I went from an aws Dell streak (broken Screens galore) to my currently phone Blu Studio 5.3. Which is a wonderful phone but the CPU is terrible 650MHZ. I am exited about this. I will keep you posted.


----------



## sputnickita (Sep 11, 2012)

I got one of these n9880 things in Hong Kong last week and I was wondering if someone tried rooting them?
thanks


----------



## primus123 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm on the list too. I'm looking at getting the DaPeng i9877 its the MTK 6577. I'm prolly gonna buy from eBay. What I'm confused about is that it says it will run on the 2100 spectrum. That's what the Tmo US runs as their HSPA+ network. Will it pick up 3G

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## GeekLee (Sep 15, 2012)

primus123 said:


> I'm on the list too. I'm looking at getting the DaPeng i9877 its the MTK 6577. I'm prolly gonna buy from eBay. What I'm confused about is that it says it will run on the 2100 spectrum. That's what the Tmo US runs as their HSPA+ network. Will it pick up 3G
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am with Tmobile now runing  a Blue Studio 5.3. I beleive you have to have the 1700 as well to run 3G with the 2100. All you will get is evdo. I have ordered the Star n9880 mtk6577 version. I plan on getting another sims card for 3g speed since it dual sims. Either att or straight talk...

Sent from my BLU using xda app-developers app


----------



## primus123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Damn.OK. that sucks.

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## primus123 (Sep 16, 2012)

GeekLee said:


> I am with Tmobile now runing  a Blue Studio 5.3. I beleive you have to have the 1700 as well to run 3G with the 2100. All you will get is evdo. I have ordered the Star n9880 mtk6577 version. I plan on getting another sims card for 3g speed since it dual sims. Either att or straight talk...
> 
> Sent from my BLU using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 But the phone that I am looking at has the same frequencies as the SGS3. Still confused. I dug deeper into the connectivity of TMOUS and it seems that the proper 2100 or 1900 MHz would be capable of 3G.

Sent from my A500 using xda premium


----------



## primus123 (Sep 16, 2012)

GeekLee said:


> Hello everyone I have just ordered the Star N9880 mtk6577 today. Thanks to everyone that had opinions about these huge 6 inch phones. I am currently with T Mobile and I went from an aws Dell streak (broken Screens galore) to my currently phone Blu Studio 5.3. Which is a wonderful phone but the CPU is terrible 650MHZ. I am exited about this. I will keep you posted.

Click to collapse



I called T-Mobile today. Told the rep I received this as. A gift from a friend in the services. I read him the bands from the N9880 and he said it will definitely pick up 3g.  The bands for the N9880 and the dapeng model are identical, so I'm ordering one this weekend.

Sent from my A500 using xda premium


----------



## rubbering (Oct 5, 2012)

*Hold our horses, it aint all THAT...!! PLEASE READ*

Have recently purchased  with fastcardtech.com (beware of these swindlers)  two of the supposed HDC Galaxy S3 Pro, or Plus, with one SIM Slot after a 3 week debacle on on money transfers B.S. a two week no communications with FAST CARD TECH, and then sporadic lame responses until I demanded refund. Of course with continuing different G3 Models released, ALL WITH BOGUS SPECS MIND YOU, BEWARE...Of course, then they wanted more money, etc. This phone sells on fastcardtech.com by many names, S3 Pro, S3 LTE, S3Plus, etc, or whatever other adjective they will put at the end to dump these phones on the market. For the most part they are exquisite replicas G3 phones down to the finest detail, until you turn the phone on, then the jaw drops for other reasons. For one thing, these phones are not even HDC produced, but another clone no-name supplier, as HDC would have labeled the inside, my my two are plain wrap blank insides.  For the follow-through, the Specs on the phones are for the most part fiction. The chipset is MTK6575 NOT MTK6577 as specified, only run @ 1ghz, w/512mb RAM not 4gb as stated, 

More bad news, Online specs FREQENCY SPECS are doctored to be attractive to 4G HSPDA standard that just are not possible. As these phones cannot  achieve as mentioned, Only EVDO, or  about 3G at best, IF your lucky, and forget about those kind of fast speeds in U.S. Market, just does not match our frequencies, but I am on T-Mobile. Only -1- MINI SIM SLOT, not regular sim, the other Standard SIM Slot is deactivated and not functioning, and masked off. These phones also have limited function firmware, an obscure Android ICS Version, which offers no Full-Google Sync, ie) Contacts, Calender, and Facebook, at least until someone posts a compatible Firmware and MOD for this phone, which seems like dismal interest anywhere on XDA Website. I have seen Colonel ZAP Website has a bit, but seems his attempts have been bricking phones....Be careful, because as mentioned, some phones are NOT HDC, and specs list MTK6577 CPU when they are actually MKT6575 CPUS, the particuar specs on these phones are not TRUE as Listed on FASTCARDTECH. FASTCARDTECH are swindlers, beware, they stall you after your payment. Especially if you use Western Union (very foolish to use this payment method with ANY online retailer, due to no gurantee you will receive your product as in PAYPAL Payments are). There tactics are stall for up to 3 weeks with meager confirmation, bogus tracking numbers, until you cave and either pay more money or get bogus equipment which is NOT AS LISTED. This is only my experience....

 If ANYONE has any further information on MTK6575 Boot Image Restore, and ICS ROMS for this HDC Galaxy S3, we would LOVE TO HEAR FROM YOU....$400USD poorer hear...Over and Out, of my mind for thinking THESE would be a good buy....!!


----------



## GeekLee (Oct 6, 2012)

rubbering said:


> Have recently purchased  with fastcardtech.com (beware of these swindlers)  two of the supposed HDC Galaxy S3 Pro, or Plus, with one SIM Slot after a 3 week debacle on on money transfers B.S. a two week no communications with FAST CARD TECH, and then sporadic lame responses until I demanded refund. Of course with continuing different G3 Models released, ALL WITH BOGUS SPECS MIND YOU, BEWARE...Of course, then they wanted more money, etc. This phone sells on fastcardtech.com by many names, S3 Pro, S3 LTE, S3Plus, etc, or whatever other adjective they will put at the end to dump these phones on the market. For the most part they are exquisite replicas G3 phones down to the finest detail, until you turn the phone on, then the jaw drops for other reasons. For one thing, these phones are not even HDC produced, but another clone no-name supplier, as HDC would have labeled the inside, my my two are plain wrap blank insides.  For the follow-through, the Specs on the phones are for the most part fiction. The chipset is MTK6575 NOT MTK6577 as specified, only run @ 1ghz, w/512mb RAM not 4gb as stated,
> 
> More bad news, Online specs FREQENCY SPECS are doctored to be attractive to 4G HSPDA standard that just are not possible. As these phones cannot  achieve as mentioned, Only EVDO, or  about 3G at best, IF your lucky, and forget about those kind of fast speeds in U.S. Market, just does not match our frequencies, but I am on T-Mobile. Only -1- MINI SIM SLOT, not regular sim, the other Standard SIM Slot is deactivated and not functioning, and masked off. These phones also have limited function firmware, an obscure Android ICS Version, which offers no Full-Google Sync, ie) Contacts, Calender, and Facebook, at least until someone posts a compatible Firmware and MOD for this phone, which seems like dismal interest anywhere on XDA Website. I have seen Colonel ZAP Website has a bit, but seems his attempts have been bricking phones....Be careful, because as mentioned, some phones are NOT HDC, and specs list MTK6577 CPU when they are actually MKT6575 CPUS, the particuar specs on these phones are not TRUE as Listed on FASTCARDTECH. FASTCARDTECH are swindlers, beware, they stall you after your payment. Especially if you use Western Union (very foolish to use this payment method with ANY online retailer, due to no gurantee you will receive your product as in PAYPAL Payments are). There tactics are stall for up to 3 weeks with meager confirmation, bogus tracking numbers, until you cave and either pay more money or get bogus equipment which is NOT AS LISTED. This is only my experience....
> 
> If ANYONE has any further information on MTK6575 Boot Image Restore, and ICS ROMS for this HDC Galaxy S3, we would LOVE TO HEAR FROM YOU....$400USD poorer hear...Over and Out, of my mind for thinking THESE would be a good buy....!!

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear about your experience.... I first ordered from FASTCARDTECH but after reading about their reviews I was scared. Fortunantly the one that I ordered was supposed to be a mtk6577 version but they emailed me and told me that they were out of stock and can they send me an mtk6575 version. I asked for a refund and they gave my money back. I went to eBay and ordered another one this on had a 14 day money back guarantee unlike FASTCARDTECH. I did my home work on these phone before I purchased it. The one I have is a star n9880 version but all are really the same. With a mtk6575 chip in it. Which is fine at the moment. I have searched the web and found a Russian and Chinese site that allowed me to root it. I have done a lot of modding on it. I've managed to put galaxy note touchwiz ui on it. I've have also managed to get the Google now working on it as well. I have been unsuccessful in overclocking it at the moment because the mtk CPU app on the market only support mtk6573. Overall it a good phone... even with the Tmobile speed... 

Sent from my Star n9880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bobo31 (Oct 6, 2012)

*star n9880*



GeekLee said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience.... I first ordered from FASTCARDTECH but after reading about their reviews I was scared. Fortunantly the one that I ordered was supposed to be a mtk6577 version but they emailed me and told me that they were out of stock and can they send me an mtk6575 version. I asked for a refund and they gave my money back. I went to eBay and ordered another one this on had a 14 day money back guarantee unlike FASTCARDTECH. I did my home work on these phone before I purchased it. The one I have is a star n9880 version but all are really the same. With a mtk6575 chip in it. Which is fine at the moment. I have searched the web and found a Russian and Chinese site that allowed me to root it. I have done a lot of modding on it. I've managed to put galaxy note touchwiz ui on it. I've have also managed to get the Google now working on it as well. I have been unsuccessful in overclocking it at the moment because the mtk CPU app on the market only support mtk6573. Overall it a good phone... even with the Tmobile speed...
> 
> Sent from my Star n9880 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi!! I would like to buy this phone!!!! I would like the mtk6577 ver. better. I found a vid on youtube, it was a guy from spain. he had the 6575 and he has a root zip for this phone. do you think it would work on the 6577 ver. if your phone works really smooth then i may just get it. but what os ver. did it com with. cause the spain dude had 4.0.1 or 4.1.1 it had the widget thing in the app drawer. im learning about this stuff. rooting modding. i have a infuse 4g, its rooted and run the zeus rom.

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------




GeekLee said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience.... I first ordered from FASTCARDTECH but after reading about their reviews I was scared. Fortunantly the one that I ordered was supposed to be a mtk6577 version but they emailed me and told me that they were out of stock and can they send me an mtk6575 version. I asked for a refund and they gave my money back. I went to eBay and ordered another one this on had a 14 day money back guarantee unlike FASTCARDTECH. I did my home work on these phone before I purchased it. The one I have is a star n9880 version but all are really the same. With a mtk6575 chip in it. Which is fine at the moment. I have searched the web and found a Russian and Chinese site that allowed me to root it. I have done a lot of modding on it. I've managed to put galaxy note touchwiz ui on it. I've have also managed to get the Google now working on it as well. I have been unsuccessful in overclocking it at the moment because the mtk CPU app on the market only support mtk6573. Overall it a good phone... even with the Tmobile speed...
> 
> Sent from my Star n9880 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



sorry i forgot how is the resepsion of the phone? and is the wifi strong? and how long did it take to get to you. did you use the free shipping or other? thans!!!!!


----------



## shri080 (Oct 8, 2012)

GeekLee said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience.... I first ordered from FASTCARDTECH but after reading about their reviews I was scared. Fortunantly the one that I ordered was supposed to be a mtk6577 version but they emailed me and told me that they were out of stock and can they send me an mtk6575 version. I asked for a refund and they gave my money back. I went to eBay and ordered another one this on had a 14 day money back guarantee unlike FASTCARDTECH. I did my home work on these phone before I purchased it. The one I have is a star n9880 version but all are really the same. With a mtk6575 chip in it. Which is fine at the moment. I have searched the web and found a Russian and Chinese site that allowed me to root it. I have done a lot of modding on it. I've managed to put galaxy note touchwiz ui on it. I've have also managed to get the Google now working on it as well. I have been unsuccessful in overclocking it at the moment because the mtk CPU app on the market only support mtk6573. Overall it a good phone... even with the Tmobile speed...
> 
> Sent from my Star n9880 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have the same phone and i bought it from Ebay.com for $230. I have managed to root the phone but still not able to get the google voice from JB to work. could you please help me with a step by step instructions? And also it will be great if you can share other tweaks that you made. 

I really liked the phone except for its viewing angle. But i bought it only because i already have an S3 and i wanted something really big  . The best thing about the phone is its build quality. Looks like a really high end phone. i only wish it had a better viewing angle.

If some one is interested in buying it you can check out this video which i found useful  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTjxhC_cKaM


----------



## bobo31 (Oct 8, 2012)

*hey*



shri080 said:


> I have the same phone and i bought it from Ebay.com for $230. I have managed to root the phone but still not able to get the google voice from JB to work. could you please help me with a step by step instructions? And also it will be great if you can share other tweaks that you made.
> 
> I really liked the phone except for its viewing angle. But i bought it only because i already have an S3 and i wanted something really big  . The best thing about the phone is its build quality. Looks like a really high end phone. i only wish it had a better viewing angle.
> 
> If some one is interested in buying it you can check out this video which i found useful  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTjxhC_cKaM

Click to collapse



Hi u said u have this phone, how much ram does it have and what do you mean about the viewing angle?


----------



## shri080 (Oct 8, 2012)

bobo31 said:


> Hi u said u have this phone, how much ram does it have and what do you mean about the viewing angle?

Click to collapse



Its got 500 mb Ram. I meant viewing angle of the screen is not good. But other wise its a very nice phone. But I would suggest you to go for zopo zp 900.


----------



## bobo31 (Oct 9, 2012)

*hi*



shri080 said:


> Its got 500 mb Ram. I meant viewing angle of the screen is not good. But other wise its a very nice phone. But I would suggest you to go for zopo zp 900.

Click to collapse



can you recconmend a fairly good 6.0 phone i would like one. i looked here a Davismicro.com. they have quite a few.... the phone u have is a mtk 6577 or 6575? i dont know why they are different prices they have the say stuff mostly. the 6575 looks to work really good. no lag of any kind.thanks


----------



## shri080 (Oct 9, 2012)

bobo31 said:


> can you recconmend a fairly good 6.0 phone i would like one. i looked here a Davismicro.com. they have quite a few.... the phone u have is a mtk 6577 or 6575? i dont know why they are different prices they have the say stuff mostly. the 6575 looks to work really good. no lag of any kind.thanks

Click to collapse



Check out this one 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-EZIO-N9...14807?pt=UK_Mobile_Phones&hash=item27cbaca8d7

the description says it has 16M colors and its a dual core so the screen should be better than mine as my phone has just 260K colors. And also it depends on what you are using the phone for. My phone has 6575 single core processor but its very smooth. I dont see any lag or what so ever. But if you are playing some heavy games then u probably might need a 6577 which is a dual core. But other wise for daily web browsing and other stuff 6575 is more than enough. One more thing i would like is to have the capability of playing an HD video which my phone at the moment cant. May be some tweaking will help but havent tried doing that yet. So again the dual core might be better at rendering an HD video. The phone in the above link looks good to me. But do ask the seller all possible questions you have before you purchase. And you can also check this one

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Android-4-0...0732667406?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item2c688d8a0e

I would prefer the first one as it looks better to me in terms of design. I have an S3 and even after using it for 4 months now i dont find my china phone bad at all  All the best


----------



## bobo31 (Oct 13, 2012)

*hey*

i have seached and searched the web to find a 6.0 dual core mtk6577 n9880. if anyone happen to run up on a site that has this jewel let me know please. i dont think they are real. i have found that the n9776 is really nice, and the C3 note2 is nice as well. the both have mtk6577 but only 512 ram. so im going to have to get a n9880 and a C3 note too. the C3 note 2, the buttons really lite up go figure!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------




GeekLee said:


> I am with Tmobile now runing  a Blue Studio 5.3. I beleive you have to have the 1700 as well to run 3G with the 2100. All you will get is evdo. I have ordered the Star n9880 mtk6577 version. I plan on getting another sims card for 3g speed since it dual sims. Either att or straight talk...
> 
> Sent from my BLU using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hows that n9880 holding out. im still looking around cause there are alot of sites dropping the price on those things and others. sothing else really big is going to hit soon!!!!


----------



## bobo31 (Oct 16, 2012)

*check this!!!!!!!*

View attachment 1405092

View attachment 1405093

View attachment 1405094


shri080 said:


> Check out this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-EZIO-N9...14807?pt=UK_Mobile_Phones&hash=item27cbaca8d7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey this thing is crazy check it out! it is called the C3note 2!!!! mtk6577 512ram WoW NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## MrStuky (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello Guys, was wondering, would you guys recommend a chinese smartphone to use in Tmobile's 4G network? I was thinking of buying rollmid(dot)com/new-arrival-mtk6577-n9776-6-inch-fwvga-smartphone-1-2ghz-dual-core-3200mah-wifi-5-0mp-camera.html
or one of the phones mentioned in some other threads such as Haipai I9220  etc. My question is, would you guys recommend using any chinese smartphone? If so which one would be best for the tmobile 4g network and that can be rooted?

Thanks.


----------



## bobo31 (Oct 20, 2012)

*n9970 MTK6577*

HELLO!! I am abou to buy the N99770 MTK6577 it looks just like the N9880. I guess it is the big brother, does anbody here know how to to root? let me know!!!!! HELP!!!!!


----------



## Scargo (Oct 21, 2012)

I see some vendors are now selling models of the N9776 and i9977 which they claim have Super AMOLED screens. Has anyone received one which in fact has this type of screen?


----------



## Parcae (Oct 21, 2012)

For those who have actually purchased any of these devices: are they any good? A $200 dual-core six-incher seems a bit too good to be true.


----------



## Scargo (Oct 21, 2012)

Over on one of the Chinese boards there's a poster with a report on the N9776. His main gripe is that 512Mb RAM isn't enough, especially since the Chinese version comes with a lot of applications that load automatically; as he says, for Android 4, you need 1Gb.

He also complains about the sometimes visible mosaic pattern on the screen -- probably an inherent problem of an AMOLED screen at this resolution -- and says the back cover isn't really sturdy enough for a device this size.

Chinese phones with the same model number can in fact have different features, and many believe right or wrong that gear sold on the domestic market is lower quality than gear for export, so it's always difficult to rely completely on reviews like this.

In any event, the N9776 seems to be selling in China retail for the equivalent of about US$165-$170.


----------



## Scargo (Oct 25, 2012)

I took a first-hand look at the six-inch screen N9776 this week.

The first impression is favorable: it feels good in the hand -- not too big and not heavy at all -- and has a bright, sharp screen. I didn't notice any of the mosaic effect that a Chinese user mentioned, but my eyes aren't all that good. Those who are used to small phones may disagree, but to me a six-inch phone seemed a natural size, and I liked the form factor.

It's hard to judge quality from a look-see -- who knows what's inside the casing -- but the N9776 didn't come across as a piece of junk; you could pass it around to show your friends without embarrassment. The embossed pattern on the back is a nice touch and helps with the grip.

The screen responded properly to touch, with no lag that bothered me, but the three control buttons at the bottom were a bit fussy. I think you see this in some of the Youtube videos.

The screen is bright enough indoors, but maximizing brightness didn't do much (and yes, I first turned the automatic adjustment off). I believe the AMOLED screens don't do too well in sunlight, but do look very good in the dark. I assume that's why one of the Youtube videos shows the screen in a blackened room. So if you're outside a lot, this phone may not be for you.

Web pages loaded fine and quickly on WIFI -- there was no 3G connection available -- though a Youtube video hanged. Perhaps killing all the apps automatically loaded into that small 512Mb RAM would have solved this.

The speaker did not sound good: too much distortion when played loud.

As common with Chinese electronics, there do seem to be different versions of this phone around. While most are 512Mb RAM and have AMOLED screens, I saw one seller with -- so he claimed -- a 1Gb RAM model in two versions, one double core and the other quad core. Are there are any quad core chips available yet for this phone?  He also said his N9776 phones had IPS screens not AMOLED, though the boxes he had on hand claimed they were AMOLED. Indeed, his phones didn't seem to have quite the saturation of the other N9776 phones I saw.

The battery's a problem. Most sites seem to claim 3200Mah, but as some of those YouTube videos show, the battery itself is marked 3600Mah.  Mislabelling and misrepresentation of batteries is unfortunately not just common but universal in low-end Chinese electronics; a decent 3600Mah battery retails for around US$25, and most (but not all) sellers provide two of them with the N9776. It's just not realistic to believe they're providing two genuine batteries of that size on a phone that retails for about US$180.

What to do? I'm taking a pass. Wait a few months and this will be available in 1Gb, which it needs for ICS, and 1080p resolution. Further, by then we'll have heard from the guinea pigs who are buying this model now, and we'll know whether it lasts more than two months.

It's also possible that phones with even larger screens will be around, keeping in mind that the important dimension for portability isn't the screen size but the phone size, and there's still room to shrink that while keeping the screen size unchanged. Indeed, Huawei is coming out with a 6.1-inch phone this month, the Ascend Mate.

I also cringe and feel like a bit of a fool whenever I buy these knock-off Chinese electronics, though they can be very attractive at first, because you never know the real specs or how long they're going to last.  Sometimes you do luck out and get something good, but sometimes it's just good money down the drain.

I did glance at the other six-inch phone, the i9977,  but it has a smooth back that looks like a piece of cheap plastic and that was enough to make me put it right back down. It was something you _would_ be embarrassed to show your friends.


----------



## Seany D (Nov 5, 2012)

*chinese phones*

Does anyone have a chinese phone that they are currently using on the t-mobile network at 3G speed? 

I really want to buy one but I get the impression (from online research and a few calls to t-mobile) that most of them will not operate at 3G speed, only 2G.

I look at the phones mentioned here and they all have specs like:
2G:850/900/1800/1900MHZ
3G:WCDMA 850/1900/2100MHZ

emphasis on 3G being WCDMA only.

My understanding is that t-mobile is on GSM only, and does not connect to phones trying to use a WCDMA frequency. Is this correct?


----------



## manthos16 (Nov 6, 2012)

*hello ROOT*

i just bought this phone and it is very good indeed the only 1 i want to know is if this phone can be rooted


----------



## bobo31 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Hey!!!*

I got about a week until i get my N9970 mtk6577 phone. i will let yall know!


----------



## Seany D (Nov 11, 2012)

bobo31 said:


> I got about a week until i get my N9970 mtk6577 phone. i will let yall know!

Click to collapse



Thanks Bobo, please let us know. Or if anyone else has one I'd really like to know if it works on t-mobile 3g. I see a lot of people on this thread mentioning they are getting one but no one has reported back yet. I would love to hear from anyone. Thanks.


----------



## bobo31 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Hey!!!*

ITS here, got mine to day! N9970 mtk6577 i like the way it looks. but They didnt send any screen protectors!!!!!!! so i may have to make some!!!! hehe!!!

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------




Seany D said:


> Thanks Bobo, please let us know. Or if anyone else has one I'd really like to know if it works on t-mobile 3g. I see a lot of people on this thread mentioning they are getting one but no one has reported back yet. I would love to hear from anyone. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Got mine today!!! N9970 mtk6577!


----------



## reeshmd23 (Dec 2, 2012)

so does t mobile 3g/4g work?????????


----------



## bracca (Dec 8, 2012)

bump.

That is still the big question: so does t mobile 3g/4g work?????????


----------



## bobo31 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Hi!!!*



reeshmd23 said:


> so does t mobile 3g/4g work?????????

Click to collapse



i live in texas, and the n9970 3g works well i dont know about 4g!!!


----------



## wslimk (Dec 10, 2012)

*4G?*

It seems that there is now chinese phone can work with 4G. 
cau there is now 4g net in china so maybe something difficult on development.

I think early next year there will be 4G chinese Phone. the first one should be from Brand HUAWEI


----------



## rocketdan9 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Does this phone have 850/1900 support??*

changjiang n7300

Does this phone look like it support 850/1900 WCDMA?? Has anyone bought this phone?? 

If it doesn't, Is the problem that phones with mtk6577 cannot/does support 850/1900 WCDMA? 

When i see the specs of branded chinese phones that are also on sell outside of China like Xioami ,  Oppo, Huawei  none use mtk6577 chip. Either use snapdragon, nvidia, exonys and it does have 850/1900 WCDMA support. 

But what is confusing is that, there is a Chinese fake/clone phone HDC note 2, coming out with a quad core nvidia  tegra 3 chip with no mention of 850/1900 WCDMA support.

Can someone clarify? Also has anyone got a chinese phone , 5 inches plus in screen size and under 300 dollars that does support 3g?? 

Is adding 850/1900 WCDMA support that costly?? I just don't get these phone makers or MTK6577 makers. If they just include this support, they would be selling a whole lot more phones than they are now


----------



## airnique23 (Feb 11, 2013)

For those of you buying the Star phone models, just in my research and experience, those are considered the "low-end" of the Chinese phone totem pole. There are better quality brands with better specs for the same ball park prince ($150-$200) that will run on TMobile/AT&T etc. Jiayu, Umi, Zopo, THL & HDC are all more trusted Chinese brands. Some other websites as well that are better and more trustworthy when it comes to true specs/lowest prices/shipping/warranty IMO are http://www.pandawill.com/ and http://www.trustonbuy.com/ 

I'm personally awaiting the release of the new QUAD CORE models Jiayu G4 and Umi X2 http://www.gizchina.com/2013/02/07/jiayu-g4-vs-umi-x2/

Some of the brands I've mentioned even have their own websites that direct ship to the US and cut out the middle man retailer mock up. Cheers 

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------




bracca said:


> bump.
> 
> That is still the big question: so does t mobile 3g/4g work?????????

Click to collapse



4G...NO
3G....Yes....depending on your area

Tmobile 4G runs on the 1700 MHz band exclusively which none of these Chinese phones support.
With that said, depending on your area you can pull TMobile's 3G speeds on the 1900 MHz bands which is what most people I know on TMobile get anyway. Some US areas 3G is also on the 1700 MHz band as well but TMobile is currently in the process of migrating all of it's 2G & 3G coverage to the 850/1900 MHz band to make the 1700 MHz exclusive to its new 4G LTE. 

LOOK!
http://www.airportal.de/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T-Mobile_USA#Radio_frequency_spectrum_chart


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 23, 2013)

Just in case anyone is interested still. Here is how to root this phone:  http://gleescape.com/?p=1466


----------



## londonflu (Mar 15, 2013)

*China Note 2 i9080 Clone*

a 'lil help pls:

Can somebody please help me identify this clone? It came with a JB skin, but no android.

















System folder:






Specs on the box said Note II 16GB, TV, WIFI, Quad-core 1.6GB, 8MP camera. But it's all a bunch of b*s, doesn't even appear to have Android on it.

Pros: The case does feel of good quality though. Real chrome bezel, not plastic, and both sims work, quad-band, bluetooth, 5.4" screen

NO playstore, rear camera not working, no google accounts, cannot root, doesn't identify apk files.

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------

Great! I can't post pics or links, CRIPES!


----------



## borg79 (Mar 19, 2013)

rocketdan9 said:


> changjiang n7300
> 
> Does this phone look like it support 850/1900 WCDMA?? Has anyone bought this phone??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The 3G network frequency in China is either WCDMA 2100 or CDMA  and 4G LTE support is not yet avaliable for now.  So I am also interested to know about any of these Chinese mobile phone works in Canada in 3G connection !


----------



## dax702 (Mar 20, 2013)

airnique23 said:


> 4G...NO
> 3G....Yes....depending on your area
> 
> Tmobile 4G runs on the 1700 MHz band exclusively which none of these Chinese phones support.
> With that said, depending on your area you can pull TMobile's 3G speeds on the 1900 MHz bands which is what most people I know on TMobile get anyway. Some US areas 3G is also on the 1700 MHz band as well but TMobile is currently in the process of migrating all of it's 2G & 3G coverage to the 850/1900 MHz band to make the 1700 MHz exclusive to its new 4G LTE.

Click to collapse



This is exactly the info I've been trying to find!  On T-Mobile's website FAQ, it says:

*Will non-T-Mobile phones without the AWS 1700/2100 band will not work on T-Mobile's 3G / 4G network?

A:  Non-T-Mobile phones without the AWS 1700/2100 band will not work on T-Mobile's 3G / 4G network due to band limitations. In order to connect with the 3G / 4G network, a device needs to use both of the AWS 1700/2100 bands (not just one or the other).*

So you're saying that if the phone has the 2100 band, which all the chinese phones do, then it will work at 3G speeds, depending on the area?  We don't need to have the 1700 band supported as the FAQ answer states "device needs to use both" ?

Thanks.


----------



## MrStuky (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello Guys, was wondering, would you guys recommend a chinese smartphone to use in Tmobile's 4G network? I was thinking of buying rollmid(dot)com/new-arrival-mtk6577-n9776-6-inch-fwvga-smartphone-1-2ghz-dual-core-3200mah-wifi-5-0mp-camera.html
or one of the phones mentioned in some other threads such as Haipai I9220  etc. My question is, would you guys recommend using any chinese smartphone? If so which one would be best for the tmobile 4g network and that can be rooted?

Thanks.


----------



## dax702 (Mar 20, 2013)

dax702 said:


> This is exactly the info I've been trying to find!  On T-Mobile's website FAQ, it says:
> 
> *Will non-T-Mobile phones without the AWS 1700/2100 band will not work on T-Mobile's 3G / 4G network?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Also, who is the most reputable of the china sites to buy from? I know of pandawill.com and ahappydeal.com. I like ahappydeal.com because they're showing reviews on their products.


----------



## londonflu (Apr 2, 2013)

londonflu said:


> a 'lil help pls:
> 
> Can somebody please help me identify this clone? It came with a JB skin, but no android.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have to be really careful with clones; or you just may end up with a clone of a clone, as I did. Ended up getting my $ back from someone just interested in the dual sim, quad-band capability to use while traveling.

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------




dax702 said:


> Also, who is the most reputable of the china sites to buy from? I know of pandawill.com and ahappydeal.com. I like ahappydeal.com because they're showing reviews on their products.

Click to collapse



My BLU Quattro 440D, uses T-Mobile 3G/4G. No APN settings were required. Very happy with the phone, rooted very easily, & while Nvidia Tegra 3, isn't like the Snapdragon beast, while under high-performance mode benchmarks were just over 13000+. I'm happy with it and no issues, it's a keeper.

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------




dax702 said:


> Also, who is the most reputable of the china sites to buy from? I know of pandawill.com and ahappydeal.com. I like ahappydeal.com because they're showing reviews on their products.

Click to collapse



From my experience after trying to buy a china note clone from China to US for 2 mos, it wasn't worth the headache, ordered 5 times, shipping issues and ZOPO mobile sent me an empty box. IMO they don't ship to N America. DON'T DO IT!


----------



## londonflu (Apr 2, 2013)

dax702 said:


> This is exactly the info I've been trying to find!  On T-Mobile's website FAQ, it says:
> 
> *Will non-T-Mobile phones without the AWS 1700/2100 band will not work on T-Mobile's 3G / 4G network?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Correct, 2G/3G GSM only on the china clones; with that being said ATT maybe a viable option.


----------



## YAF (Jun 6, 2013)

*UMI X2 does not support TMobile 3G, EDGE Only*

I purchased the newly released UMI X2 Android phone. I am unable to use the TMobile 3G network. I am only able to use 2G/EDGE. 

Voice and data quality are very bad, almost the phone is unusable. I spoke with T-Mobile and was informed that my modem does not support 1700 MHz and there are effort to re-farm TMobile network to support 3G on 1900Mhz but not set date yet. When I scan for available network I get three networks were available

T-Mobile 2G
AT&T 3G
AT&T 2G


Operating System: Android 4.2.1 OS
Processor: 1.2GHz MTK MT6589 quad-core processor

Connectivity Technology: GSM network & WCDMA - Standard SIM card
Network Band: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 MHz & WCDMA 850/2100MHz
Data Technology: GPRS, EDGE, HSPA

Baseband version
MOlY.WR8.W1248.MD.WG.MP.V2.P1


----------



## SusieQ2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

ok, i am thoroughly confused by now. 

I am planning on buying a phone with these networks/specs from China:
Connectivity Technology: GSM + WCDMA(Dual Simcard)
Network Band: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 MHz + WCDMA 850/2100MHz
Data Technology: EDGE, GPRS

So will this work on T-mobile to get 3G service? I am in Denver and have confirmation that it's been refarmed. 
Or can anyone recommend a  phone with minimum 5" screen (looking at Note 2 clones actually) that does not cost an arm and a leg? My budget is $160...

Thanks to anyone who can help
SusieQ


----------



## avargas28 (Aug 8, 2013)

Anyone know if the HDC S4 Legend will work on T-MO's HSPA?

The S4 Legends connectivity:

onnectivity Technology: GSM + WCDMA(Single Micro Simcard)
Network Band: GSM 850/900/1800/1900 MHz + WCDMA 850/2100MHz
Data Technology: EDGE, GPRS
Bluetooth: Bluetooth 2.1 + EDR
WLan: Wi-Fi IEEE 802.11 b/g
USB: USB 2.0
GPS: GPS/A-GPS (Built-in GPS chipset)


Apparently t-mo uses the 1900 MHZ here in Los Angeles as well.


----------



## crabbyjay65 (Aug 8, 2013)

I think folks need to realize that the different bands are different technologies, and just because a certain frequency exists on one band (eg 2G GSM) doesn't mean that it will work in another band (eg 3G CDMA).  There's GSM, UMTS, HSDPA, CDMA for voice, and GPRS, EDGE, CDMA2000, EV-DO, UMTS, HSPA, HSPA+,LTE for data....only a sampling but you get the picture.  Wikipedia has lists of the networks by country which shows the frequencies required.  Only a few of the more expensive china clones have the right frequency for getting 4G and most of the cheaper ones only match to AT&T in the US for 3G (note that the frequencies on 3G are in 2 ranges and you need both) although some match to T-Mobile in limited markets at the moment.


----------



## critofur (Aug 9, 2013)

OK, so, is "BLU Quattro 440" the only one which will run 4G well on T-Mobile?  Which to buy, please?


----------



## tmitim (Aug 9, 2013)

Great idea, but is it worth it?


----------



## mandy813 (Mar 7, 2014)

I know this post is old, but did anyone ever buy a chinese phone? If so did it work? I am in need of a phone and found a site that sells phones for cheap but would like to know if they will work good.


----------



## lorikeet (Mar 8, 2014)

mandy813 said:


> I know this post is old, but did anyone ever buy a chinese phone? If so did it work? I am in need of a phone and found a site that sells phones for cheap but would like to know if they will work good.

Click to collapse



Of course. 3G 850/2100 Mhz and GSM(850/900/1800/1900)Mhz bands do work. But, I haven't heard about AWS working.


----------

